# Need advice on getting powerhead



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I just setup a 23g reef tank ( no coral yet, still cycling) tank is same size with the 20 long but just higher 3 inches on height. I am looking to get a powerhead either Tunze 6015 or hydor nano 425 so which one i should get? i already bought a marineland 400 but is too strong and blow all the stuff like crazy in my tank so i needs some advice to get another one tht is work great. Thanks


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I use the 425 and I really like them (i have 2) no experience with the Tunze.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Tunzes are workhorses. IIRC, they are a bit smaller than they Hydors as well as "easier on the eye", IMHO.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

The Nano hydors are a great little pump, way smaller than the tunze nano props and about $150 cheaper. 

The hydors have a history of not starting in the right direction (reverse flow) if they are turned off when they are older. The hydors also have limited movement. They get maybe 15 degrees in any direction, where the tunze has full 360 degree rotation and a few have full controllability. 

The tunze are a great pump, and having owned both it really comes down to price, you could buy 4 hydors for the price of one tunze....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I own both of these powerheads and I had both of them in my 20g working at the same time. I had the tunze pointed a bit towards the top of the tank to break the water surface and then had the koralia pointed towards the back of the tank.

My coral loved the flow and my LPS I stuck in the lower flow parts.

The time that I had the tunze was amazing. These things are definitely work horses and die hard. 360 degrees of functionality and very easy to clean.

I found the nano's to have not enough flow, but I could see a 23g having 2 or 3 in a tank.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Vortech MP10 FTW!


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> Vortech MP10 FTW!


Totally disagree!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Totally disagree!


Fair enough but to each their own... I prefer the low profile in my tank and no cords hanging over the rim not to mention the wireless control, different operational modes and that when you have multiple units they talk with each other and with my Radion. 
Overpriced? Maybe but again to each their own.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

just bought a nano 425 today and it works really great in my tank but i think i might need one more for the other side of my tank in the future then i can have flow from the other side. For the tunze 6015 i think i saw it is $32 at seaumarine but i dont know if i saw it wrong just last time i didnt look detail at the price.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

andy said:


> just bought a nano 425 today and is really great in my tank but i think i might need one more for the other side of my tank in the further then i could have flow from the other side. For the tunze 6015 i think i saw it is $32 at seaumarine but i dont know if i saw it wrong just last time i didnt look detail at the price.


Ahhh I was thinking of the controllable pump...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

2 koralia's wouldn't be enough flow for a 23g IMO


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

The Tunze is a little more expensive than Hydor, but I definitely vote for a Tunze. 

Vortech MP10 is definitely nice, but at that price you might want other things in your setup. It does have certain advantages others don't but also has significant downside as well (noise, flow direction, not to mention the price).


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

MP10 is too expensive lol. What do u guys think on the Tunze 9004 skimmer? i planning to add skimmer to my tank now, i currently running a aquatic life 115 skimmer for my 29 biocube and i think is ok for my biocube since i can only use this one or the oceanic air stone skimmer in the sump. Now i got more choice on my 23g since i can use in tank skimmer or hang on ones but i dont have a sump for my 23g.


----------



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

Have you heard about Jebao WP25? It's a Chinese knockoff of some kind hybrid between Tunze and Vortech powerhead/wavemaker, at fraction of a cost. It is not out yet but people at other forums are going nuts about this powerhead and lining up to pre-order it. 

Just google "jebao wp25" and you will see how crazily hyped this and its sibling WP40 get.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

BBOSS said:


> Have you heard about Jebao WP25? It's a Chinese knockoff of some kind hybrid between Tunze and Vortech powerhead/wavemaker, at fraction of a cost. It is not out yet but people at other forums are going nuts about this powerhead and lining up to pre-order it.
> 
> Just google "jebao wp25" and you will see how crazily hyped this and its sibling WP40 get.


I'm not surprised about the hype, it's all about price. If they deliver the performance AND reliability at current pricing, this would be a good solution for many people.

However, there's one feature it cannot replicate from Vortech's - cutting down the heat generated by the power head.

Besides, I personally do not believe wave maker is critical in reef tanks.


----------



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

conix67 said:


> I'm not surprised about the hype, it's all about price. If they deliver the performance AND reliability at current pricing, this would be a good solution for many people.
> 
> However, there's one feature it cannot replicate from Vortech's - cutting down the heat generated by the power head.
> 
> Besides, I personally do not believe wave maker is critical in reef tanks.


I agree.

However, if Jebao WP25 pans out as what people claim it to be, I would think this powerhead would hit that sweet spot of price/performance combination for a 23 Long reef tank.


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

Just order a wp40 with adjustable power supply to vary the flow for my 90 gallon cube. cant wait to replace the koralia in my tank... they never start up in right direction.
I would suggest you look into tunze. Mine had been running for about 3 yrs without any problem.(unlike the koralias)


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

If you are lucky and check the marketplace constantly you might find a good deal. 

I bought my mp10( blue box though) for $100 from a fellow reefer...

I also use 3 nano 425 in 40g. I tried koralia 750 but they are huge and no way I will look at a fist size powerhead in my tank...


----------

